

An Intro to Regular Expressions - edohnberg
http://blog.bitmakerlabs.com/2014/02/10/prep-course-extra-credit-an-intro-to-regular-expressions/

======
Scaevolus
Russ Cox's regex pages are a good place to look for a more in depth treatment.
Knowing the fundamental representations helps you separate the sugar from the
syntax.
[http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html](http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html)

